# Amazon vs B&H for purchase?



## Marine03 (Mar 3, 2013)

Buying a 6D today... will be huge upgrade from my 450D, the only question I have is for ease of returns or warranty does it matter?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats!

Doesn't really matter (as long as you're buying direct from Amazon, not a 3rd party even if fulfilled by Amazon).


----------



## crasher8 (Mar 3, 2013)

Depends, perhaps you would like to speak to a product specialist or partake in the various contests through B&H. Amazon may sell what you want but B&H is a fantastic organization with a wealth of products, information and support for folks in our craft.


----------



## Rockets95 (Mar 3, 2013)

If you're in the mid-west somewhere, consider Norman Camera in Kalamazoo and Grand Rapids Michigan. They are extremely knowledgable, give B&H pricing, have most everything in stock and provide free shipping on orders over $50. I get my stuff the next day living in NW Ohio (2 1/2 hours away). They also advertise on this website.


----------



## curtisnull (Mar 4, 2013)

You can't beat the service of B&H. I've been buying from them for over 25 years now. When I have had a problem, which is rare, they always take care of me.


----------



## bigmag13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Also try Adorama.com out of NY. I prefer them over B&H and have NEVER had a problem they are very patient and knowledgeable also. they ship fast, I have had no probs with my past returns and I believe a person from there org is active on this forum!


----------



## charlestx (Mar 4, 2013)

Marine03 said:


> Buying a 6D today... will be huge upgrade from my 450D, the only question I have is for ease of returns or warranty does it matter?



Where you live may matter. B&H only collects sales taxes if you live in NY. Amazon collects for several states.


----------



## TexasBadger (Mar 4, 2013)

Where you live may matter. B&H only collects sales taxes if you live in NY. Amazon collects for several states.

B&H or Adorama. B&H no sales tax outside of NY, Adorama, no sales tax outside of NY or NJ.


----------



## barracuda (Mar 4, 2013)

> Doesn't really matter (as long as you're buying direct from Amazon, not a 3rd party even if fulfilled by Amazon).



I'm curious about your caveat for 3rd party vendors fulfilled by Amazon.

I'm in California where Amazon started collecting sales taxes late last year. Goods from out-of-state vendors fullfilled by Amazon, however, are not taxed. So when pricing is in my favor and provided that the 3rd party vendor is an authorized Canon dealer, I have made purchases in this way. So far, I have not had any problems. Are there any potential problems out there that I'm not aware of? Thanks.

(Btw, I'm aware of California use taxes.)


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'll go with B&H....100% authorized dealer.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 4, 2013)

Amazon has the sales tax issue for me... so unless their deal is outrageous... I'd lead towards B&H.


----------



## RC (Mar 4, 2013)

Up until February 1st it was a toss up for me, and I have bought from both regularly but I did favor Amazon because I used an Amazon credit card and got a nice kicked back in credit for future purchases.

As of Feb 1st, Amazon started charging me tax. I cannot tell if it is Federal or state. B&H does not charge me tax, at least not yet. The only thing I can figure is there is an Amazon warehouse in my state/county. Sorry to say but I will not be making anymore large camera purchases from Amazon as long I can buy tax free from B&H. It is a pity because Amazon's service is fantastic but so is B&H. I've had such bad luck with Adorama (3 problems out of the last 4 orders) that I don't plan on giving them another order. So for me right now, B&H is my single source for major purchases.

Either Amazon or B&H are excellent, you can't go wrong with either. I would run the items through your cart to verify what the final price will be. Congrats on the upgrade, exciting times.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 4, 2013)

barracuda said:


> > Doesn't really matter (as long as you're buying direct from Amazon, not a 3rd party even if fulfilled by Amazon).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious about your caveat for 3rd party vendors fulfilled by Amazon.



"Fulfilled by Amazon" sort of sounds like Amazon is the seller, but they're just the shipper. 3rd party vendors on Amazon, whoever ships the merchandise, can be risky. Amazon is an authorized Canon dealer, the 3rd party may not be. There have been lots of instances of grey market items, counterfeit batteries, etc., from 3rd party sellers on Amazon. Yes, Amazon has the A-to-Z guarantee, but having to use that is likely to involve jumping through more than a few hoops.


----------



## Marine03 (Mar 4, 2013)

I ended up going with Amazon because they offered 30 day free trial of Amazon Prime which meant 2 day free shipping so I will have it for my Birthday on the 6th. So I saved about 50 dollars that way compared to B&H. 

Only purchased the body, so I'll be using my Nifty Fifty for a while longer... depending on how much cash from family I get for my birthday I'm leaning Toward the Tamron 24-70 F2.8 Otherwise maybe the Kit lens but thats only an F4 so semi low lens, not sure that if would be worth it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 4, 2013)

Marine03 said:


> Otherwise maybe the Kit lens but thats only an F4 so semi low lens, not sure that if would be worth it.



The 24-105L is a great, versatile lens, but the time to buy one is _as a kit lens_. Buying it (new) later isn't a great idea, unless you pick up a used copy.


----------



## barfbaggs (Mar 4, 2013)

Marine03 said:


> I ended up going with Amazon because they offered 30 day free trial of Amazon Prime which meant 2 day free shipping so I will have it for my Birthday on the 6th. So I saved about 50 dollars that way compared to B&H.



Too late now as you have already ordered, but a quick look at B&H shows free shipping on all Canon bodies (and kits). They have always shipped my stuff the same day via UPS ground. I live in Atlanta, which like Chicago falls in the 2 day delivery range from the B&H zip. I always verify that my order will ship the same day and have always received my package 2 days later without fail.


----------



## Skirball (Mar 4, 2013)

Sounds like you already purchased, but for discussion: I also got a 6D on Friday and am an avid Amazon Prime user, but I went with B+H for two reasons: assurance of authentic product (as discussed above), and they had a 30 day return policy instead of the 15 day I saw through Amazon (even if buying through Adorama). B+H's fine print seemed a little more easy going than Adorama so I went for them even though I've had great experiences with Adorama in the past. Unfortunately, I always seem to order camera parts on Friday afternoons, so the B+H shutdown bit me in the ass again. 

Oh, and the B+H came with a free SD card and a camera pouch (to sit in my closet next to my unused Adorama pouch that came with my last camera).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 4, 2013)

barfbaggs said:


> Too late now as you have already ordered, but a quick look at B&H shows free shipping on all Canon bodies (and kits). They have always shipped my stuff the same day via UPS ground. I live in Atlanta, which like Chicago falls in the 2 day delivery range from the B&H zip. I always verify that my order will ship the same day and have always received my package 2 days later without fail.



Expensive items, yes. The cheaper stuff with free shipping used to ship UPS ground, as well (and I'm in Boston, so that's overnight delivery). Some months back, Adorama started using the 'slow boat' (varying forms of shipping with the USPS handling final delivery, e.g. UPS Mail Innovations, FedEx Smartpost, etc.) for free shipping on smaller items. More recently, B&H followed suit. So if you're ordering something from B&H that's not too expensive, check the shipping options - if it's called "SuperSaver" that means a few days for delivery.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 4, 2013)

scrappydog said:


> I buy a lot of stuff from Amazon. However, I only buy top camera gear from Canon, B&H, and Adorama. I simply don't trust Amazon due to my concern that some of their products are counterfeit. I had a customer service issue with B&H and it was zero hassle. If it were me, I would buy from B&H.


 
Amazon gets their products directly from Canon, just like B&H and Adorama. There are third party sellers on Amazon that you should research before buying from them, but Amazon does not sell counterfit, and you should not spread rumors thru your ignorance. Adorama also sells thru Amazon!


----------



## Skirball (Mar 4, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> scrappydog said:
> 
> 
> > I buy a lot of stuff from Amazon. However, I only buy top camera gear from Canon, B&H, and Adorama. I simply don't trust Amazon due to my concern that some of their products are counterfeit. I had a customer service issue with B&H and it was zero hassle. If it were me, I would buy from B&H.
> ...



It's worth restating, just because so many people don't look at who they're actually buying from when they purchase through Amazon. I just had this talk with my wife this weekend; she assumed everything was purchased directly from Amazon.

When I was looking at 6Ds last week there was some vendor I'd never heard of coming in lower than Adorama (through Amazon). Fine print shows that they don't accept (non-damaged) returns on anything over $1000. They also had a pretty low review rating. Personally saving $100 isn't worth that kind of risk on a big purchase item.

I was also surprised to find that Adorama's return period is 15 days if you buy through Amazon, but 30 if you buy through their site.


----------



## barfbaggs (Mar 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> barfbaggs said:
> 
> 
> > Too late now as you have already ordered, but a quick look at B&H shows free shipping on all Canon bodies (and kits). They have always shipped my stuff the same day via UPS ground. I live in Atlanta, which like Chicago falls in the 2 day delivery range from the B&H zip. I always verify that my order will ship the same day and have always received my package 2 days later without fail.
> ...



You are absolutely correct! I guess it has been a while since my last B&H order. Seems even the 6D, which I would not exactly call cheap, is an extra $20 for UPS ground. Based on customer service history with B&H I'd probably still stick with them but the Amazon Prime membership suddenly looks a bit more attractive seeing it applies to items of any price.


----------



## chuckamuck (Mar 4, 2013)

When shopping for my 5D Mark III, I narrowed it down to Amazon and B&H because both had the same price. I ended up going with Amazon because they offered several incentives -- a fantastic Lowe's bag, SD card and 2% cash back -- that B&H couldn't match (though they do offer 2% cash back on certain items now).

I live 10 blocks from B&H and have purchased all my lenses from them. They're fantastic. Great service, reliable, friendly. It's just that Amazon had the better overall package when I ordered my camera.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

curtisnull said:


> You can't beat the service of B&H. I've been buying from them for over 25 years now. When I have had a problem, which is rare, they always take care of me.


+1 
B&H service is the very best I've ever dealt with ... if I ever need to rate the best customer friendly store, I'd say B&H. Not saying Amazon is bad but B&H is the best of the best


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

Marine03 said:


> I ended up going with Amazon because they offered 30 day free trial of Amazon Prime which meant 2 day free shipping so I will have it for my Birthday on the 6th. So I saved about 50 dollars that way compared to B&H.


Congratulations! ... March 6th is very special to me ... my first child was born on that day ... HAPPY BIRTHDAY in advance!


----------



## cayenne (Mar 4, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Doesn't really matter (as long as you're buying direct from Amazon, not a 3rd party even if fulfilled by Amazon).



ditto!!

Also, nice with amazon.com, if you sign up for their store card, you can charge and with an amount like this, pay it off 12 mos interest free.

I like that!!

On the other hand, I bought my 5D3 from crutchfield, they too had a credit card for interest free payments (was nasty interest after that deal tho, so dropped it after paying off)....BUT one nice thing from that is Crutchfields rewards points system.

I got enough points off my initial purchase of the 5D3 and 85MM 1.8 lens, to where when the Canon lens rebates were on, I got a brand new 70-200MM USM L IS II for about $1400 total.

Those rewards points can really add up on a large purchase, I even earned more points off that last lens purchase and will use those towards another lens when I get ready again, likely the 5OL.

Give them a look.

HTH,

cayenne


----------

